# Value of 68 Orange Krate



## sfhschwinn

I am getting a fully original Orange Krate tomorrow in almost mint condition. Tires are original Schwinn whitewalls though and front has a white line on it and a water transfer decal was put on the chain guard because the original decal was faded. What would the value of the bike be. I am figuring $1600 would be a fair resale value as that is what I am going to do with it when I get it. What do you guys think. I don't have a picture of the bike right now


----------



## oskisan

it is hard to try to give an estimate without a picture. what does the seatpost look like?  Is it solid or does it look like a seat post in a seat post (the seat post, not the rear shocks). Does it have a front fender? Are the handlebards in a "V" shape? What are the color of the dots on the handbrakes?


----------



## sfhschwinn

I believe post is solid, brake dots are yellow, no front fender, handle bars are standard 68s I know it hard without a picture but I won't have one till I but it tomorrow but want to sell it right away


----------



## oskisan

I don't know how clean it is, but its always important to get an original paint model. The condition has some concern to me because if this sat in someones basement and is as clean as you say it is then the silk screening on the chainguard should not have worn off. I would look to make sure it is not a repaint. Don't quote me on this (I am not a purist) but I thought the brake dots should be red. I am not sure if all 68's had a pogo seat post or not but that adds value also. Looks like krates with rear disc wheels are pulling in around $1600+ and this is a 68 so it should not have one.

If it were me, I would not pay more than 1/2 the price you are looking at flipping it for, but if you are trying to flip it for $1600 then it better be a 9 or 9.5 out of 10

my 2 cents


----------



## stoney

I think with wrong tires, no pogo seat (which I believe it should have also) every '68 I had did have the pogo seat. I believe the correct rear tire would have been an orange line slick, which my bikes had. Do you know the letter code on the rear dropout. The white silk screening goes away real quick when you use the wrong cleaners. My opinion $1600.00 seems strong. With not seeing pics though  it's hard tell. I don't know the value of Krates anymore. I sold a real '68 Orange Krate 1 owner very correct in every detail, pogo, mint orange line slick, mint orange stripe seat, original speedo with 53 miles on it and the original pictures of the guy when he was a kid outside the schwinn store where he bought it. Bike sold for $1400.00. That was 9 years ago, today ?      Good luck, would like to see pics.


----------



## bikecrazy

I know pogo stems are unique to the 68 model year but I see a lot of 68's without them. A friend of mine had a 68 when new and said at that time Schwinn dealers were replacing them with one piece stems for free. Has anybody else run into this?


----------



## stoney

I guess it's possible. Maybe they were having problems with the pogo. Spring breaking? I can't say for sure. I haven't heard of it before.


----------



## sfhschwinn

here is the bike I sold it already though


----------



## Metacortex

bikecrazy said:


> I know pogo stems are unique to the 68 model year but I see a lot of 68's without them. A friend of mine had a 68 when new and said at that time Schwinn dealers were replacing them with one piece stems for free. Has anybody else run into this?




According to the October 1968 Schwinn Reporter, Krate models changed from the spring-loaded (pogo) seat post to a regular chrome plated Sting-Ray seat post effective with Aug. 21 '68 production. According to Schwinn the change was made to improve the stability of the saddle and to increase the life of the strut, and because the pivotable seat post clamp continued to be used the overall spring action of the saddle was reduced very little.


----------



## sfhschwinn

bike is up for sale after the first buyer tried to scam me. He offered me a very good price and when he came to get it he dropped it by almost half to $700 saying that since the seat is recovered, tires not correct, cable housings non Schwinn, decal added, and a little rust, all things that can easily be changed, he said the bike was worthless( he saw pictures and was told what wasn't original before he made his original offer). A repop walmart 90s version sold for about $600 recently and restored/repainted/ ones in need of restoration are selling for $800+, then I think $1450 shipped is a good deal here and for all others $1600 shipped on ebay


----------



## mcmfw2

The overall condition of the bike looks good.. However an original seat alone will cost the next guy $200 plus... see ebay ..one is up for $825 lol  !!  The Dated tires add another $250-300, Correct silver glitter cables $100 , An original screened chainguard $150 plus etc.. As you can see it will be costly to get it back to Original condition...  I would estimate you might get $1000 given all the above issues.  Best of Luck with your sale.


----------



## invesions

I agree with the others that posted.It looks to be a beautiful bike, but it's not a true original survivor with all correct parts. That will obviously hurt the value. Still a very cool orange krate & valuable, but not at $1,600.


----------



## sfhschwinn

Thanks for the info but I will have to disagree. I believe that the bike will fetch 1200-1300 (shipping not included in this range). I have it at $1600 on ebay because I said best offer so I have room to play with. I have seen restored ones sell for over 
$1500 and ones in worse condition than this go for $900-1000 so this is definitely worth more. My friend who owned this bike 4 years ago and sold it to the guy I got it from paid about $300 to have the seat redone. While this one does have a few parts missing the paint and chrome except for the crank/ pedals are easily cleanable. The front white wall is about $100 by itself as an original for a runabout. The chain guard can easily have the decal removed and can by re-screened for $25 by Pete- while not original screening the rest of the guard is original paint. Cables are supposed to be grey and can be removed from almost any fastback/ stingray.


----------



## kratekid63

Yes but the survivors which u say are in worse condition are what buyers want because that's how they can tell its 100% original. Wouldn't pay more than 700 since it stands as a rider and not something a true collector wants. they will either want a 100% restored one or a survivor so they can restore it while keeping original parts because as you can see, they are going up in price. I mean disk brake bikes are going for not much more than ur asking and urs isn't even close to a 100% authentic 68


----------



## trailhopper

kratekid63 said:


> Yes but the survivors which u say are in worse condition are what buyers want because that's how they can tell its 100% original. Wouldn't pay more than 700 since it stands as a rider and not something a true collector wants. they will either want a 100% restored one or a survivor so they can restore it while keeping original parts because as you can see, they are going up in price. I mean disk brake bikes are going for not much more than ur asking and urs isn't even close to a 100% authentic 68




DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS SCAMMER!!!!

LOOK HERE http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?67430-1968-Apple-Krate-Schwinn-for-sale-all-original


----------



## sfhschwinn

Disc brake go for $2000+ in excellent condition. I replaced tires with repop black slik and original gripper slik USA Schwinn tire included but only for display as has slit, and front tire is going to be Schwinn superior may be repop but Ill find out tomorrow. I have it listed now for $1350 shipped. Shipping will be about $100 so I think $1200 is a fair price with the changed correct tires and Gripper as well.


----------



## Sped Man

At $1250 it will sit for a while. It will probably sell in February. IRS refunds checks start rolling out then.


----------



## sfhschwinn

If it doesn't sell when My ebay listing runs out the second time it will be parted.


----------

